

Show HN: Podcasts for .NET - venables
http://podcastsfor.net/

======
venables
I’m in my car quite a bit 5-6 days a week and like to listen to podcasts. I
couldn’t find a centralized repository of .NET podcasts so I hacked one
together from scratch and learned the basics of ASP.NET MVC in the process.

